# Flatik Cube



## adrianoraposo (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi! 

I would like to share with you all this little game I made for Android devices: *Flatik Cube*
It is a 2D version of 3x3x3 Rubik's Cube. 
*The movements are exactly the same and you can use the same algorithms.









Flatik Cube: 2D Rubik's Cube - Apps on Google Play


Do you remember the famous Rubik's Cube? That iconic puzzle of the 80s? This game is a minimalist 2D version of that famous cube. The mechanics and movements are exactly the same as the original but without the need of rotating a 3D cube. You can use all the traditional algorithms to solve the...




play.google.com




*
Can you solve it? 
What do you think about it?
Thanks!

Cheers!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 8, 2020)

It's really fun, a new way to see the puzzle.
But the controllers are a little off...


----------



## Llewelys (Jan 8, 2020)

Yeah figuring out how pieces move is a lot of fun, but often the pieces won't move when you swipe!


----------



## adrianoraposo (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks for the inputs, I will try to fix the swipe issues.


----------

